# bad dawg flip nose nomad



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Been talking to a seller on ebay who has this car for sale as a rare Tyco prototype. I`ve got one made by Bruce somewhere, but I can`t find it. Anybody got one to show him that its a resin? Auction link on the bottom.












http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181495923048&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123[/URL]


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

If you read his description, I'm sure theres no way your going to convince him, either he's dumb, or playing dumb hoping to catch someone with less experience.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I knkw I have some 57 flip noses from Bruce. Not sure about the nomad. I'll have to look.

Just looked at his ad, and imo it definitely looks like Bruces car!!!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

He seemed to be concerned that it was a fake, I just can`t come up with the bad dawg body to show him.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*+ & -*

Check the blunted/muted ejector pin indents on pic #3 of the underside. See how the edge of the indent is sorta mooshed and rounded?

Typically cloned models start to "lose" the sharp edges where they are supposed to have them;

AND...

they start to gain things where they shouldnt be. Note the ragged dingle berries all along the window frames and other open edges.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Pulled the sale


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I sent him a JFYI note, no reply. There was another "Tyco prototype" available
recently on auction site for a Butterscotch Nascar Monte Carlo that was also
a product by Bruce.


----------

